# Cube Kid 240 Cross StVZO Girl  ok?



## s_a_m (24. Oktober 2013)

Beim Suchen nach einem passenden 24er Mädchenrad bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:
http://www.fahrrad.de/cube-kid-240-cross-stvzo-girl-bluelime-357935.html

Auf den ersten Blick: 13,1kg in StVO für 399EUR. Also schon mal besser als Puky und Co. Aber wäre eine Version mit 7-Gang Kettenschaltung nicht deutlich leichter gewesen? Ich werde mir das mal heute im Cube-Laden ansehen gehen...

War eigentlich schon auf Woom/Islabikes/Frogbikes eingeschossen.


----------



## Ann (24. Oktober 2013)

was sagt denn deine kleine zu den farben? bei meiner würde das gar nicht gehen  mädels können da ja schon seeehr eigen sein  3-gänge wären uns jetzt für ein 24" zuwenig und wenn du im laden bist, laß das teil mal wiegen. denn die ca. angaben sind meist "sehr" ca. und ohne pedale etc. 
vorteil der nabendynamo, da haben wir nur akkubeleuchtung, aber dafür wiegt es halt über 3 kg weniger....unsere maus hat aber nur knapp 22kg und fährt das 24"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du dich schon mit Frog & co. beschäftigt hast, weißt du ja, wo dabei die Vorteile liegen. Ab und zu mal einen Blick auf die Auslageware der großen Bikemärkte, aber doch eigenttlich, um sich bestätigt zu fühlen: sowas nicht!

Klar, fahren kann man damit auch, vielen Kindern ist das sogar egal, Hauptsache es fährt oder die Farbe stimmt. Wenn man jedoch Wert auf etwas gutes, leichtes, sportliches legt, dann bringen die Massenhersteller nichts. Und einen Nabendynamo kann man an jedem Rad nachrüsten, habe ich auch gemacht. Dann auch lieber gleich einen guten, nicht diese Billig-Shimano-Dinger. Es muß kein SON sein!


----------



## andreas_r (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich halte die Gewichtangabe für 'optimistisch geschätzt'. Wir haben noch einen sehr ähnlichen Falter an der Decke hängen - über 15 kg mit 7-Gang-Nabenschaltung. Gefahren wird jetzt mit Woom 5. 3-Gang halte ich auch für zu wenig.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## s_a_m (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das klassische Problem: man(n) beliest sich und das macht die Sache kompliziert.
Ich suche eben ein günstiges, leichtes, verkehrssicheres und praktisches Fahrrad. 
Daher klang das Cube bis auf die 3Gang-Nabe gut. Wenn ich bei allen anderen genannten Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger ergänze, kommt so zum Kaufpreis noch einmal mindestens 150EUR dazu.


----------



## Ann (25. Oktober 2013)

naja, meiner erhfarung nach beißt sich einfach die wunschkombi günstig UND leicht....

schutzbleche und gepäckträger sind ja nicht wirklich teuer und muß die beleuchtung wirklich mit nabendynamo sein?


----------



## trolliver (25. Oktober 2013)

Wenn einem der Nabendynamo nicht wichtig ist, wird das deutlich günstiger. Das muß jeder selbst für sich herausfinden. Mir ist er wichtig.

Beim Gepäckträger habe ich einige Zeit suchen müssen, bis ich einen passenden für Philipps 20" gefunden hatte. Vielleicht ist das bei 24" einfacher. Bei Racktime (geschluckt von Tubus) gibt's auf jeden Fall passende, sind jedoch nicht so leicht wie ich gehofft hatte. Schutzbleche, da kenne ich eigentlich nur die Bleumels von SKS.

Gewichte: Gepäckträger 650g, Schutzbleche 450g, Licht ohne Nady 100-150g, mit Nady 350g (gegenüber Standardnabe), wenn man den leichten von SP nimmt. Gab es bei CNC zuletzt für 75 Euro. Macht ~1400g zusätzlich zum Radgewicht. Was wiegt ein 24er Woom oder Frog?

Dazu kommt der wesentlich höhere Wiederverkaufspreis guter Räder. Bei Isla bekommt man praktisch sein Geld zurück, bei Woom und Frog gibt es noch nicht die Erfahrungswerte. Kania würde ich mir noch anschauen, finde ich im 24er Bereich attraktiver als Isla, schnell ausverkauft und garantiert hoher Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## s_a_m (15. März 2014)

Nach langer Zeit und vielen Test-Rädern haben wir heute schlussendlich das Cube bei Fahrrad Glöckner in Berlin gekauft. Es war im Gegensatz zu anderen deutlich leichter, hat einen Rahmengeo, die super passt und gefällt unserer Tochter am allerbesten. Wer also Wert auf eine komplette StVO-Ausstattung legt ist hier im Gegensatz zu Puky und Co richtig aufgehoben.


----------



## Mamara (15. März 2014)

s_a_m schrieb:


> Wer also Wert auf eine komplette StVO-Ausstattung legt ist hier im Gegensatz zu Puky und Co richtig aufgehoben.


Das hast du jetzt 2 x geschrieben und ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Die Angaben sind inkl. Pedalen, hat schon gute Schwalbereifen drauf, Geometrie kann Puky auch und beim Nexusgerümpel und so sehe ich auch kaum Unterschiede.

http://www.puky.de/de/mod_produkte_...dukt/Skyride_24_3_ALU_city_light_2/index.html


----------



## s_a_m (15. März 2014)

Nee, unsere Kleine saß auf dem Puky bescheiden, sprich die Geo passte nicht und vom Gewicht waren die von uns getesteten Pukys, Falter usw immer mindestens 2,5KG über den Cube.


----------

